# white walnut.



## chevy572 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have a white walnut (butternut) tree blocked some land that I want to clear and have heard that they are endangered and can't be cut down. Was wanting to know if this is true or not?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't think they are in Ohio. I bought a couple hundred board feet last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 11, 2017)

From what I could find- this sums it up--

The species is not listed as threatened federally in the US, but is listed as "Special Concern" in Kentucky, "Exploitably Vulnerable" in New York State, and "Threatened" in Tennessee.[7]

It is protected in Canada, I know it get's regularly taken here in Minnesota at the first sign of blight so it gets some use instead of dropping over dead.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chevy572 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks guys it has a burl and some bird holes in it so hopefully it has some figure, going to go drop now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2017)

Tell em Irma blew it down.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## chevy572 (Sep 11, 2017)

Will do lol got the butternut down tomorrow I have to get a 80 foot box elder down...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2017)

Of course we will need to see pics! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## chevy572 (Sep 11, 2017)

@Nature Man I will as soon as its dropped! If it keeps raining I wont be able to drop it tomorrow but I can finish cutting up the butternut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chevy572 (Sep 12, 2017)

Couldn't cut the box elder but I got some of the butternut before some black bears came down. Now I have to wait till the game wardens came back out again tomorrow before i'm aloud back up there... But I did find a dead tree about 13' wide with a cool grain pattern!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## chevy572 (Sep 13, 2017)

Theres all the usable wood off the butternut it was rotted pretty bad for the first 6 foot or so. I was wondering if the bark on the maple means its curly dont have experience with figures but ambrosia, birds eye and twist.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------

